# Dizzy Tone



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

Just got this done and it’s amazing!!!
And I actually found the original transistors for it!!!


----------



## soandsoandsoandso (Jan 15, 2020)

Classy. I love the whole look and build to it. Your pedals always look great.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

soandsoandsoandso said:


> Classy. I love the whole look and build to it. Your pedals always look great.


Thanks man!!!
Been wanting to build this one for awhile...


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 15, 2020)

Very clean build KP ...gut shot looks awesome !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Very clean build KP ...gut shot looks awesome !
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!!!
I got that new iPhone 11 Pro Max... I don’t really like it but the camera is amazing...


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 15, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Great work!


Thanks man...
You working on anything cool at the moment?¿


----------



## Barry (Jan 15, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

thewintersoldier said:


> Did you use all the substitutions that you posted before or any additional subs? I have everything ready to go but I'm taking a break from drive pedals. This will likely be the first fuzz of the year for me when I get to it


Yeah same subs ...
I ended up using B5k B250 B100k pots


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very Nice!


Thanks man!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

Very clean!


----------



## Gordo (Jan 20, 2020)

The painted switch nut is a classy touch.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 20, 2020)

Gordo said:


> The painted switch nut is a classy touch.


Thanks I get those from love my switches


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 21, 2020)

is there no Ge diode in the Dizzy?


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 21, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> is there no Ge diode in the Dizzy?


Yeah there is...
I’ve got mine standing up...


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 21, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah there is...
> I’ve got mine standing up...


Ah-ha! It looked like a jumper. I'm a big buzzaround fan, i'm gonna have to try this one. cheers!


----------

